
Delta Lake - henridf
https://delta.io/
======
probdist
This appears to be an open sourcing of the Databricks Delta technology which
is fairly mature and I personally think very valuable.

------
bovermyer
That logo is quite close to Delta Dental's. So close that I had to check to
see if they were related.

Granted, both use the "delta" symbol that is both common and ancient, but
still...

------
lichtenberger
How are old revisions efficiently reconstructed from the log?

